# Please help and give me some Advice.



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I live in north alabama and fish Neely Henry lake. I grew up freshwater fishing but have took to saltwater fishing for this reason. I CAN'T catch bass. No matter what I do they don't bite. I try all kinds of lures and nothing happens. I'll be doing the exact same thing with same lure by some one and not catch anything while they wipe out the lake.I'm pissed and fed up with bass fishing. I need your advice on what to use,how to use it. Im sticking to saltwater fishing but I'm going to figure out these stupid  bass.And yes I just got done bass fishing and didn't get a single bite.

Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

How did you come up with the name dragsmoker? Just curious.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I grew up bass fishing the midwest and have dabbled down here as well. My "go to" lure when I'm trying to figure out a lake is a shallow running crankbait like a Baby N. I've had lots of success with a 6" speed worm on a shakey head jig. But, my all time favorite lure is a pearl white zoom fluke. Good luck.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

When you get a big fast fish it will pull the drag out so fast the water on the line looks like smoke.


And thanks zombie, i try crank bait and spinnerbaits and all that stuff but I swear bass avoid me on purpose. I'll try the shaky jig head


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Try using a zoom superfluke.that isthe my go to lure while bass fishing.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

How do you guys retrieve the worm. And do y'all Carolina rig it?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have only ever been able to catch bass with rubber worms (from 4-10 inches of various colors depending on conditions), rubber frogs (if a plentiful forage in the area), beetle spins, and with live bait (minnows, bream, frogs, and worms). When I was 18 I caught a spotted bass 3 oz under the state record. It was the smaller of 2 fish on bed and I caught it on 2 live wigglers threaded on the same hook. I grew up fishing mainly ponds and small lakes and using mainly live bait. I wasn't able to catch my first bass on a lure until I was 17 or 18. I will never forget it though. It was a rubber worm. I Carolina rig them, fish them weightless, or put weight inside the worm (sometimes wacky rigged). I never got much into bass though. I much rather prefer bream fishing or catfishing


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

As for retrieve though I go rather slow pulling up a little then reeling a little. If bass strike and miss you are reeling to fast. If they strike and hit but don't take the bait you are reeling too slow. The thing I have noticed about the retrieve is that not all bass want to strike at a worm going the same speed. I do not know for.sure but I think it has to do with what the bass thinks it is chasing. If it sees your worm and thinks it is a fish it would expect the lure to swim faster than if it thought it was a lizard. That's my. 02


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Mepps spinners, plain gold.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

i have one go to crank bait i use when the bass refuse to bite anything else. it is a bass pro laser eye slim 3” minnow in a nice mirror silver color. it tends to catch the smaller ones but a fish on the hook is fun anytime and a nice ego boost


----------



## isaidso (Sep 20, 2009)

Look for grass and vegetation and throw a weightless Zoom Trick worm. Work it with small downward pops with your rod tip. Keep just a little slack in the line on your pops similar to working a topwater frog. I use florocarbon leader tied to braid via bloodknot if it's real thick grass. Otherwise, straight floro will work good.

Be patient and accurate. An accurate cast is the difference in catching or not getting a bite. Pay attention to any points and how the water moves around it.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I think, depending on the location, casting accurracy is the most important part. If a fish is facing the bank and you cast 12" from the bank, you are behind it. Also use the currents as a guide. Bass are ambush preditors, they wait for food to come to them. The water temp. makes them bite different also. It is a chore sometimes to figure them out, but when you do, It makes it all worth it. Good luck on the hunt.


----------

